# The best current peptides brand



## Cytrus (Aug 28, 2016)

Hello everybody! 

I am looking for good peptides source, which offer international shipping. I know, that there are already several topics about brands, peptides etc. but i think a lot of changed since 2013, there are new sites, few old are closed, so please dont blame me. Well, i found few sources with great reviews, prices, and overall. I would be very thankful if you help me.

1. Uk-peptides.com

2. Peptidesuk.com

3. purepeptidesuk.com

4. Lifetech labs

5. Bio-peptides

I am waiting for your response .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the results of the test i did back in 2013 was PurePeptides and i still use them in my opinion they are as good now as they where back then so no need to change


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I use peptidesuk for the same reason......using for ages and getting results. Also shipping to Ireland hasn't failed me yet!!

You'll get lots of opinions though


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Www.peptidesuk.com for me , same reasons as Dave but I also like them due to the discount codes I get of fb .

Got to love a offer


----------



## Cytrus (Aug 28, 2016)

Okay  I will choose peptidesuk or purepeptides but U.S.A ones. Okay, thanks for your reviews, now i must think about payment. Unfortunetly i have not got foreign currency bank account or credit/debit card. I messaged to purepeptides and the only way to pay i can think about is bitcoin :/ Now waiting for response from uk-peptides and peptidesuk.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Cytrus said:


> Okay  I will choose peptidesuk or purepeptides but U.S.A ones. Okay, thanks for your reviews, now i must think about payment. Unfortunetly i have not got foreign currency bank account or credit/debit card. I messaged to purepeptides and the only way to pay i can think about is bitcoin :/ Now waiting for response from uk-peptides and peptidesuk.


 Call peptidesuk. That's how I first sorted out payment as I had similar issues to you


----------



## Cytrus (Aug 28, 2016)

Okay  I did, but they are on vacation till tomorrow. Hope they will answer me soon.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Peptidesuk for me


----------

